# Nikon Announces Development of Next Generation Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera



## mukul (Jul 25, 2018)

It is now official
https://www.nikonusa.com/en/about-nikon/press-room/press-release/jjkjhg6g/Nikon-Announces-Development-of-Next-Generation-Full-Frame-Mirrorless-Camera-and-NIKKOR-Lenses%E2%80%94Featuring-a-New-Mount%E2%80%94That-Pursue-a-New-Dimension-in-Optical-Performance.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2018)

A nothing announcement saying that a camera with new mount plus a adapter is being developed.

This type of announcement is worthless to me, we have known this for months and months.


----------



## edoorn (Jul 25, 2018)

I am quite curious about what makes the optical improvement of the lens mount.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2018)

edoorn said:


> I am quite curious about what makes the optical improvement of the lens mount.


I've never heard a claim about optical improvement due to a mount. However, a larger diameter mount lets you potentially use larger lenses with apertures like the rumored Nikon f/0.9 which could be called a optical improvement.

Mirrorless cameras potentially offer more accurate autofocus, but the rumored Nikon Adapter for their "F" lenses uses the same phase detect autofocus as DSLR's, so the autofocus accuracy advantage goes away. I believe that the Sony LA-EA4 Mirrorless adapter has the same limitations.

Mirrorless cameras can be made smaller, they have fewer parts, and will cost less to manufacture. They will sell for a higher price, and will sell new lenses due to their new mount. Its all about raking in profits.
However, when combined with a pro level lens, there is no size reduction, only with a pancake lens do you see a small camera.

I'd like one that has a EF mount, I'm not going to buy into a adapter. Canon might do that, but the chance is very small.


----------



## edoorn (Jul 25, 2018)

can't remember where, but I saw a diagram recently and it showed how the difference in angle in which light is able to fall onto the sensor would make a difference, optically. I'm not tech savvy at all so not too sure why this would be an advantage, but could it have anything to do with this?

Not too sure on chances being very small Canon wouldn't also go with a new mount, I could see it happing (especially since earlier in the rumour mill there was talk about a 'very nice solution').


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2018)

Doesn't a wider mount mean more glass which means a larger/heavier system which goes against the supposed ethos of mirrorless.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 25, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Doesn't a wider mount mean more glass which means a larger/heavier system which goes against the supposed ethos of mirrorless.



nope. in conjunction with short flange focal distance the wide throat will allow for more compact lenses (not retrofocus!) throughout the most frequently used focal length range - wide angle to standard. 

of course also behemouth otus-like glass chunks will be possible.


----------



## lb (Jul 26, 2018)

edoorn said:


> I am quite curious about what makes the optical improvement of the lens mount.



Yep another Mirrorless camera out there and Canon sits back trying to
CATCH THE MICE WHILE THE ELEPHANTS ARE GALLOPING PAST
I believe at present Canon are so far behind designing our mirrorless generation camera that we all are hanging on and our bias remarks to other camera makers is showing our present concerns about the future of Canon cameras will our products turn into Vapourware never to be seen again


----------



## edoorn (Jul 26, 2018)

What are you talking about? We all know Canon is working on on its own ff mirrorless and announcement will not be far away


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

edoorn said:


> What are you talking about? We all know Canon is working on on its own ff mirrorless and announcement will not be far away



no, unfortunately we do not know how far any such announcement is away. i really hope nikon brings a great system to the party and i also hope, the heat gets turned on for Canon exec board. if i were a (significant) shareholder i'd definitely grill them over the current state of affairs.


----------



## padam (Jul 26, 2018)

fullstop said:


> edoorn said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about? We all know Canon is working on on its own ff mirrorless and announcement will not be far away
> ...



The cameras are already certified, so they will come not far after Nikon's cameras.


----------



## edoorn (Jul 26, 2018)

agreed; the design and specs have probably all been worked out a while ago. It's been reported it's out in the field with some selected photographers for testing so at this point, it's more of a tweaking thing and most likely in the software department. 

Besides, we don't know 100% for sure how far the Nikon announcement is away as well. Canon could still beat them actually...


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

padam said:


> The cameras are already certified, so they will come not far after Nikon's cameras.



have not seen specific, clear and credible information to that.


----------



## edoorn (Jul 26, 2018)

padam is referring to this: http://www.canonrumors.com/new-canon-camera-bodies-appear-for-certification/

Also interesting is this: http://www.canonrumors.com/the-mess-that-is-the-canon-full-frame-mirrorless-rumor-mill/

As said it could be that it's not this year we'll see an announcement (earlier on CR we read that with great certainty, announcements would be in september) but if not this year, then most likely early next year. In a long development cycle and as a start of a whole new chapter in camera series, a few months of extra waiting is no biggie


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

edoorn said:


> In a long development cycle and as a start of a whole new chapter in camera series, a few months of extra waiting is no biggie



Just imagining Canon Mgmt explaining further delays at shareholder meeting: "yes, maybe this year, maybe next year, maybe year after that ... a few more months, phew ... Nikon and Sony selling away ... another X-mas season ... no problem at all!" ;D


----------



## edoorn (Jul 26, 2018)

they won't say anything about this stuff at all in a shareholder meeting. But as most of us will understand, they've been working on it for a while (and in interviews earlier this year we could already read a hint about Canon moving into this market and pushing innovation more). 

And all rumours suggest that a release is rather sooner than later. If you really think you'll need a mirrorless instantly for your work, just move to Sony and go have fun with that . 

It's all first world problems anyway; too many ppl in the world that have absolutely nothing, let alone time to complain their 1dx's or 5div's are not good enough anymore and they NEED a mirrorless NOW.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure its a "first world problem". A big one. For Canon! Presumably they still are a "first world company".  ;D


----------



## BillB (Jul 26, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Sure its a "first world problem". A big one. For Canon! Presumably they still are a "first world company".  ;D



Not sure who has the problem. Looks like Nikon has some backwards compatibility issues, which means they have to get some new glass out there and convince their DSLR owners out there to buy it along with a new mirrorless camera. It may actually be an advantage to Canon to be last to market, as it was with the EOS M line. All the cards will be on the table.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 26, 2018)

fullstop said:


> edoorn said:
> 
> 
> > In a long development cycle and as a start of a whole new chapter in camera series, a few months of extra waiting is no biggie
> ...


"You don't like our financial results? You want us to spend more and earn less?"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2018)

Canon is #2 in global MILC sales, and they are #1 in FF ILC sales (as well as #1 in overall ILC sales, which they've been for >15 years). Launching a FF MILC or _not_ launching a FF MILC is unlikely to change those rankings any time soon. In spite of claims to the contrary from the 'I gotta have it now gimme gimme gimme or Canon is *******' forum dwellers, objectively Canon isn't under pressure to launch a FF MILC.


----------



## BillB (Jul 26, 2018)

Thought for the day. What happens if Canon rolls out a FF mirrorless about the size of an SL2 with an EF mount, a 5DIV sensor and a price around $2500?


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

Nikon has a huge back compatibility problem due to the haphazard ,mechanical stuff in their legacy F-lenses. 

Overall differences in strategy: 
* Sony went from 1 SLR mount (A) to 1 mirrorless mount (E) for both FF and APS-C
* Nikon goes from 1 SLR-mount (F) for both FX and DX) to 1 mirrorless mount (Z) for FX and DX
* Canon will go from 2 SLR mount versions [EF, EF-S] to 2 mirrorless mounts EF-M and "EF-X"

I prefer Canon's strategy, choosing the best mount for each sensor format/image circle. It allows for both: 
a) very compact crop cameras and lenses
b) and for great FF cameras and lenses - in sizes from S to XL


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 26, 2018)

BillB said:


> Thought for the day. What happens if Canon rolls out a FF mirrorless about the size of an SL2 with an EF mount, a 5DIV sensor and a price around $2500?


People will complain it lacks half a stop latitude that Sony has, that it does take FD lenses, that it does not have auto-focus-bracketing and that it is not Sony. 
They will also watch while Canon maintains sales and say it is because it is only because people have legacy lenses, even those for whom this is their first camera.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 26, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> that it does take FD lenses, that it does not have auto-focus-bracketing


Oh, I want eye-detect autofocus bracketing with Canon 50 f/0.95!

Canon, gimme-gimme-gimme or you are doooomed!


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

BillB said:


> Thought for the day. What happens if Canon rolls out a FF mirrorless about the size of an SL2 with an EF mount, a 5DIV sensor and a price around $2500?



no way. But I might consider it a price of 999,-


----------

